# Any baseball fans?



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2019)

Long time fan of the St Louis Cardinals here. There's a bunch of us in upstate NY, kinda strange I know.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Rockies!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Go Rockies!


They must extend Nolan Arenado, without him in that lineup it won't be pretty. Great player.


----------



## Spoofer (Jan 26, 2019)

I root fer da jankees


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jan 27, 2019)

I haven't watched baseball since the strike


----------



## BerrySweetJuice (Jul 10, 2019)

Yup luv the whole MLB in general. Favorite is the Mariners. Need to win a series someday you.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 10, 2019)

Only Yankees Red Sox fan in existence, I was a hardcore Yankees fan till they left the house that Ruth built, I just saw so much more love for the game and love for the team when I went to Fenway at age 19, so I became a Sox fan but i gotta be honest I am a fan of the Yankees bench right now, I also root for the Jay's and the Tigers quite frequently.


----------



## New Age United (Jul 10, 2019)

Hugo Phurst said:


> I haven't watched baseball since the strike


Jesus that was a quarter century ago hold a grudge much lol!!!!


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 11, 2019)

Hell no 
I'm stuck with the Tigers meeeew


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 11, 2019)

Hugo Phurst said:


> I haven't watched baseball since the strike


Honestly I am the same 
I guess we are a sign of those times
My loyalty left that year


----------



## Brettman (Jul 11, 2019)

Huge baseball fan here. Toronto’s my home team but man, I would WAY rather watch a Yankees / Red Sox game lol

Edit : Almost forgot to mention Vladdy Jr. (he’s a pretty big fucking deal around here)


----------



## Spoofer (Jul 12, 2019)

NNY Fan Watch about 150 games a year!


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Oct 10, 2019)

It's been a tough 3 years for Dodger's fans.


----------

